# How do you make HC go boom in growth?



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

I got some Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" a few weeks ago (must be a month now) and they're rather slow to spread in my tank. They're rooted in ADA Aquasoil and I must say this is the slowest foreground plant I've ever come across to start up so slowly  The rest of my plants are growing well though. 

Are there any "secrets" to making it boost its growth? I read about trimming it frequently, does it really work? 

Thanks!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have left it in Aquasoil for 3 months and it grows so fast now, no co2 too.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

There's no secret to it. It responds as do ather plants to light, ferts, and CO2. I use Seachem Excel in addition to pressurized with great growth results.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Crank the light, CO2 and nutrients, it's a weed like pearl grass. 

I grow mine in Onyx sand and in a couple of weeks it's gone nuts.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It's going to sit kinda idle for a bit then...BOOM! You are going to need to become an HC farmer- it will take off like crazy. Did the exact same thing for me.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Allright then I guess I just got to wait for a while. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Crank the CO2 and light etc.
It'll mound up a little and then it'll take off, Gloss and hair grass also sometimes sit for 1-2 weeks then they take off rapidly.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I planted a bunch of HC to replace glosso 12 days ago and it hasn't done squat. I'm hoping it does explode after 2 weeks like you guys say because right now I have my doubts. Glosso would show runners all over the place after 12 days and I haven't seen the HC even show any signs of wanting to root. Hopefully I have not lose another spectacular plant to my hard water...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well the growth rate of hc can not be compared to glooso because glooso will grow way faster than hc.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi,
I've been growing HC for almost 6 months now. I started with an inch square from GMOP in march. Since then, ive given away more than 36 sq inches of HC and still have a butt load growing in my tanks. I have always observed the same growth patterns, it sits around for 2-3 weeks and then sends runners everywhere and quickly fills up. I have before and after pics which might be helpful, i'll put them up soon. I think planting the HC is a key, the more thinly they are planted at first, the more quickly they branch out and spread, meaning, dont take a large clump and plonk it in like you would a stem plant bunch.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

baj said:


> Hi,
> I've been growing HC for almost 6 months now. I started with an inch square from GMOP in march. Since then, ive given away more than 36 sq inches of HC and still have a butt load growing in my tanks. I have always observed the same growth patterns, it sits around for 2-3 weeks and then sends runners everywhere and quickly fills up. I have before and after pics which might be helpful, i'll put them up soon. I think planting the HC is a key, the more thinly they are planted at first, the more quickly they branch out and spread, meaning, dont take a large clump and plonk it in like you would a stem plant bunch.


Your words give me hope.  I'd love to see the pics when you can get them up.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i got a tiny little dime size bit. it all came to one ppoint on th bottom, so i just stuck it in, and it's growing after one week. bushing up a little. i wihs i saw anything like that from my mini moss. my willow moss on the other hand has new light green growth every day, and the eriocaulon i got was half the size of a dime, and in the same time as the HC it's doubled it's size


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree with others. Fishmaster sent me a 2x2inch square about 2 weeks ago. It sat around for about 2 weeks just working on getting rooted, now it's sending out runners like there's no tomorrow. I'd say the more light/ferts/CO2 you have, the faster it will settle in and spread like a weed. Give it time


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I got a small patch (~5-6 plantlets) a little less than two weeks ago and its growing, just slowly. It's put out a couple new runners I think, but definately not to the growth rate of glosso. I have a feeling that once it gets going though, it will be unstoppable like many say! I'm using pressurized Co2 and dosing macros on even/micros on odd days, although I hear it can grow without co2.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

So how do we explain the HC's 11 day growth in the pictures below? The super healthy Tropica HC in ADA substrate and tons of light? Smart planting? Any other considerations? No "dormant" period because of what?

Day4:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/46392964
Day 15:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/46696985

--Nikolay


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Niko, 11 days is -almost- 2 weeks, I would like to see days 5-14 and I think there would have been a dormant perod then. Perhaps dormant is too strong a word, I would think since the plant is tiny it takes a few days before we realize the HC has grown quite a bit, I dont know. But I am not surprised given the way HC was planted there.

Here is my tank 20 days ago:









and here is the foreground after a little over 2 weeks ie last friday:









Sorry about the pic but I have some nasty green water.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`d like to know how deep the roots penetrate. Does laterite covered by 2 inches of plain gravel help much? Or soil covered by sand or.........well you get the picture.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I tip my hat to all who can grow HC well. I gave up on this puppy after having it for several months and watching my petite nanas grow faster than it did. Tried in 3 different tanks with 3 different substrates and 3 different lighting amounts. Results all the same, slow as molasses! Not to mention the pita that it was to keep it from floating up. Good luck.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Is that a Tom Barr Venturi I see?



baj said:


> Niko, 11 days is -almost- 2 weeks, I would like to see days 5-14 and I think there would have been a dormant perod then. Perhaps dormant is too strong a word, I would think since the plant is tiny it takes a few days before we realize the HC has grown quite a bit, I dont know. But I am not surprised given the way HC was planted there.
> 
> Here is my tank 20 days ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i dont have enough to know in my tank yet, but i have some i am.. dispersing.. anyway to give proper advice. does everyone just plant the mat of it? or do you do it like glosso? if you do plant it like glosso i can see planting all those plantlets beign huge work with a large mat... is that how? or dies it matter with the HC?

OTOH, i wish i could plant moss like glosso and have it grow as fast..
hehehehe

ian


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine always grows at slow rate. It does grow healthy so I am not complaining.
I grow it at 2wpg no CO2. 
Gumby-Glad to hear the H.C. I sent you is doing good!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Well mine doesn't seem to be doing much of anything... even after almost 3 weeks. Anything under the substrate rots away and oweing to it's reluctance to root, it floats to the top. It shocks me that it doesn't seem happy under 4WPG, 45ppm CO2, and lots of ferts... I guess I will be going back to glosso.


----------

